# Half term touring



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I know it sounds like a newbie question, but *where can we go?*

We're looking for somewhere to tour at half term. Looking to leave East London on Saturday, 21st October. We have to be back in East London by Friday teatime at the latest (Annie does choir on Friday evening). Then we're off to the Binton rally on the Saturday.

We thought about France, but the chances of bad weather, and maybe bad crossings, make it a no-no. The Tunnel is probably too expensive (not enough Tesco vouchers).

We would consider about 150 miles a day max, with options to abandon or change the tour if we so wish. We like pretty places more than busy places. Some cycling would be nice. Going north means it will be colder, and there is a passenger on board who hates being cold :roll: We've got Carver gas fire (not blown) and auxiliary electric heating if we have hookup.

Any ideas? Sorry to be so vague. I guess we'd be looking at South coast / Wales, in reality. Anyone else wandering around aimlessly at that time?

Gerald


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Gerald

Have you tried the Thames valley i.e. from London to the source near cirencester, you can travel via henley, abingdon etc. you can get lots of cycling, real ale pubs and good food. just stop 2 nights in each location and cycle around there won't be too many hills

Good luck

bill


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's an interesting idea, Bill. Thanks for that. I'll suggest it to the tour arranger when she's finished typing "campsite cider farm" into Google :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You could start the week at the bubble car meet in Lincs, then head across to the Peak District and then on to Binton. Build in a budget for warm Bed and Breakfast rooms if the weather turns.

stew


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> I'll suggest it to the tour arranger when she's finished typing "campsite cider farm" into Google


If you're looking for apple juice the area around Ledbury might be of interest. Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle is well worth a visit. The CC and C&CC sites at Blackmore (near Worcester/Malvern) are pretty close.

We stayed at the CC site in August and found it very nice.

Graham


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Graham. I used to visit Malvern a lot in my youth iwhen I lived in Birmingham. Maybe we could work our way up into Shropshire too? I've camped (in tents) on the Long Mynd many times. Lovely area. Now, where's me map?

Gerald


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We went looking for fossils in Dorset during August, but all we found were lots of living specimen. Barbara did brush up on geography topics such as "Old Harry Rocks" and "Chesil Beach", but even they were not worth the hasstle.
We shall return to the area at half-term, when the beaches should be devoid of sunbathers and the rocks wil be crumbling under autumnal gales. Perhaps we might see you.

Gordon & Barbara


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's certainly in the mix, G&B. It looks like we'll be heading out along the M4, and then turning left towards the seaside or right towards the cider. 'Er indoors did say earlier: 
"maybe we should do the British coastline?"
"What, in a week?"

I got a look. She meant visiting each area of coast in turn for each holiday / weekend. Sounds like too much trouble to me. Another conversation:
"we'll have to make sure we get some good cycling in."
"Maybe," I said, noncommitally.
"It's okay, you can just sit in the van and drink beer," she said, sarcastically.
RESULT! Happy holidays  

Gerald


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> "It's okay, you can just sit in the van and drink beer," she said, sarcastically.


Glad to see the important bit's sorted   

Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Half Term*

Hello Gerald,

Shame you do not have more time. Lake Annecy rates in my top 3. Though if you do fancy nipping accross the water so-to-speak, I assume you can fit on Speedferries that comes out currenlty @ £82. So you could meander around northern France.

Alternative as you have many days yet. I have seen tesco vouchers being bid for on ebay. Okay you may have to pay £50 for £100 worth of vouchers but if you book now you should be able to get a crossing with Eurotunnel for abot £68 each way.

£50 for the vouchers + top up of £36 gets you there by tunnel for £86.

We will be off to Salobrena Via Eurotunnel in October and returning via Bay of Biscay - If I can do it you can do 50 mins on a Cat yes/no?

Hope you find a nice place here or there.

Regards
Trev


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Trev

Thanks for the reply. Nothing's definite yet (as if it ever is  ), but I'll look at the Ebay - Tesco option. (NB just had a look now - how weird is that? And they have the food ones where you get points for buying porridge or Vim or something.) 

There's some good tips there. I'll squirrel them away for another day, if we don't use them this time  

Gerald


----------

